#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Show us your desktop

## hirondelle

a desktop says a lot about a person, lol

me I can't stand loads of icons strewn all over so I make a folder for 'em... okay so it make for an extra clickage but worth it I reckon   :Smile:  

so... what's yours like?

----------


## dirtydog

Had me worried there, I thought you meant desk top as in the wooden desktops me pcs sit on, now they are a mess,infact you cant see any of the wood, that's how much junk i've go on mine.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Yikes. That is me caught then.



 :P

----------


## hirondelle

damn look at all those messy icons!!


glad to see you have put my photo to good use though Captain   :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain Sensible

I can make em jiggle as well. :grin:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

;?

----------


## hirondelle

who is jeremy?  ^ ^




*rolls eyes at Cap* how? rocking ur monitor back and forth?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> who is jeremy?  ^ ^


Oops!   :Surprised: ops:  damn it.. I forgot to close a chat window!




He's an american dude, I have chatted with him for ages, since he was in the US and now he's in Thailand (CM) but we haven't got a chance to meet yet.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Captain Sensible

> *rolls eyes at Cap* how? rocking ur monitor back and forth?


Nah, I got this special motorized chair. :P  Seems real enough to me.

----------


## hirondelle

so what you are saying is... you make yourself jiggle while you are looking at them   :Wink:  

okie dokie Goddess, got ya!   :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

[quote="hirondelle"]who is jeremy?  ^ ^




quote]

Only a woman would notice that  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Sensible

No more jigglin' for The Cap. :grin:

Phew. That were close.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A picture I took of Hong Kong. Pretty boring, I guess.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Your Recycle bin needs emptied Marmers?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why?

It is empty. There are a few progs that I don't use anymore, but I don't like deleting stuff, just incase I need them in the future.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Once programmes or pics or filthy video get turfed into my Recycle Bin they get deleted quick smart mate. Actually, I got some pruning to do just now as well. Thanks for reminding me.


See my pm.

----------


## process

All my shite is kept in my docs   :Wink:

----------


## MeMock



----------


## Goddess of Whatever

This is mine at work.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This is my one at work.

----------


## Marmite the Dog



----------


## MeMock

I'm assuming thats the ex?

She looks lovely.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You cheeky b'stard, MeMock!

Here's my ex,

----------


## dirtydog

hehehehheheheheheheh

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Not bad.

----------


## process

If u aint welsh, can u leave the sheep alone please.  They are in high demand here.

----------


## dirtydog

Process there aint no welsh sheep that look like this..

----------


## process

The welsh own all sheep, so please leave them be   :Wink: 


right just got what u meant....ok u can have the sheep

----------


## Captain Sensible



----------


## Goddess of Whatever

This is mine at the moment;

----------


## Fabian

I think it is a little bit too big.

----------


## friscofrankie

never was one for a lot of clutter:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Is that it?

----------


## friscofrankie

Yep, no icons menu bars or pics.  That's the Xfce window manager right click on the desktop and there's a few items in the menu and a run dialog box.  not the typical linux desktop just a very lean evironment that works for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Even though I'm so tired, I've got a headache, I decided it was time for a new desktop. Another of my own piccies (well, my mate took it actually). This time the Rohtang Pass in the Indian Himalayas.

----------


## Captain Sensible

That is spectacular Marmers. :Very Happy:

----------


## poolcleaner

I don't suppose you want to see mine.......

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That's nice, Pooly.

----------


## machangezi

How can I save my desktop in jpg or jpeg format?

----------


## poolcleaner

You need Snagit. for a screen capture.

----------


## machangezi

Where can I get that, Poolie?

----------


## poolcleaner

> Where can I get that, Poolie?



panthip

----------


## machangezi

Can't download from the internet?

----------


## poolcleaner

You could try google.

Where are you?

----------


## machangezi

Bangna, Bangers.

----------


## poolcleaner

Well fortune town isn't far away nor panthip for that matter.

It's only 150 baht max.

Do you want to borrow my copy?

You kikiyat dick!

----------


## machangezi

Well thanx for the offer Poolie. Dog just sent me one of them.

Poolie have you ever come across any admin who's as helpful as dog? I never have and I'm sure I never will. 

Cheers Dog.

----------


## machangezi

Hey Poolie, don't forget to see Captain's piccies in 'tell us about your birth-place' thread. Go to the last page and enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You ned Snagit. for a screen capture.


No you don't.

----------


## poolcleaner

> No you don't.



 :Bryce:

----------


## Harry

What about pictures of our root directories?

----------


## Dougal



----------


## Captain Sensible

I see no entry for Crochet, Dougal. Tsk.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My new one - it rocks!!

----------


## dirtydog

ahhh, I just took the picture and then started on the first page yet again, well being one for not wasting nice pictures, this is after taking a nice picture of my filthy dirty desks and realising the shame of it all and promising myself that I will clean this mess up tomorrow, here is my desks.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Cheers DD, my wife no longer thinks I'm such a slovenly pig...
 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think you're in the wrong thread DD - there's one for messy desks too somewhere.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Should I post a pic of my new desktop or will it be too contraversial? :Wink:

----------


## dirtydog

still having problems with spelling I see cap, that could have come backs if you want to be an english language teacher  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

... I'm working on it...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

This is mine at work.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

nice GoW

----------


## Marmite the Dog

In the spirit the GoW has shown, I have changed my work desktop.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

That's lovely..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I thought so. I took my inspiration from your one.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

My pleasure.

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## poolcleaner

Google earth of Florida I presume?

Crikey!!
You got a lot of programs on your desktop!

----------


## poolcleaner

The poolcleaner panorama

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Miine is lovely but I can't show ya'll.. sorry for that.

 :star:

----------


## DrAndy

I have no idea how to show it

oh well....

----------


## Ice Maiden

Thats my desktop, pretty simple really.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Ok Ice, how do you go about showing your desktop???

----------


## machangezi

Oh taffy, dear taffy. Download the software "snagit" from the web.  :Smile: 

http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagittrial.asp

Its a trial version though.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thanks Macha, my desktop is not really worth showing.
What else can snagit do??

----------


## machangezi

Captures webpages, specific pictures on the webpage and more.

----------


## Thetyim

Why do you need snagit ?

I just get desktop on the screen and the hit the button called 'PrtScn'  and then you have it to paste into something like paintbox or whatever image handler you alreday have.  EAsy

----------


## machangezi

Hang on CMN. 

Download it from here. 

http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0....=21&search.y=9

----------


## machangezi

> Why do you need snagit ?
> 
> I just get desktop on the screen and the hit the button called 'PrtScn' and then you have it to paste into something like paintbox or whatever image handler you alreday have. EAsy


Thanks Thetyim. Easy and quick one mate.  :Smile:

----------


## machangezi

Here's me desktop. Taken as per "Thetyim's" instruction.

----------


## kingwilly

I like to keep the desktop clean - but put relevant files on the desktop when i need them - clear them later.

----------


## Ice Maiden

> Why do you need snagit ?
> 
> I just get desktop on the screen and the hit the button called 'PrtScn'  and then you have it to paste into something like paintbox or whatever image handler you alreday have.  EAsy


Thats what I do too. Then you just paste it into your chosen program.

----------


## MeMock

Mine at work.

----------


## machangezi

MeMock mate, I can't see it properly. Can you make it bigger than that?  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So when are you going to post the 'Ariya rolling over' video, MM?

ZZZZzzzzzz...... 



 :La:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Do you still use WindowsME??

----------


## MeMock

Everybody's a comedian  :Smile: 

I would have posted the video mate except she has no clothes on and you never can be to careful what with all those TV members coming over.

Macha - don't tempt me as I may just make it bigger  :Smile: 

GoW, I am assuming that question was for me. I have no idea what I am using, I don't understand IBM's as long as it works then I am happy.

----------


## MeMock

Hey marmers, notice I have that soulseek icon there...well i never did figure out how to use it.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Actually I asked Macha but where's his desktop piccie?

 :Confused:

----------


## NickA



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Hey marmers, notice I have that soulseek icon there...well i never did figure out how to use it.


Stupid bladdy Aussie!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

So one of those mach things looks like a real computer.
Corr blimey i never would have.

----------


## poolcleaner

I can see the attraction with that one..

----------


## dirtydog

oh dear.....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I see CMN has been teaching you how to use Photoshop, DD.

----------


## dirtydog

No, thats a true actual picture of damien, memocks son, well apart from the arrows that is, he is obviously the devil incarnate, always knew he would come back as an aussie with a twist  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## MeMock

Onya DD, your ps skills are coming on in leaps and bounds.

----------


## MeMock

> So one of those mach things looks like a real computer.
> Corr blimey i never would have.


Thats because they ARE real computers  :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

My wife and I share this Notebook - rather boring!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> Why do you need snagit ?
> 
> I just get desktop on the screen and the hit the button called 'PrtScn' and then you have it to paste into something like paintbox or whatever image handler you alreday have. EAsy


I don't have the button called "PrtScn"
Well, I probably do, but I can't see it.

----------


## Curious George

Here's my wife's home Desktop - that's appropriate!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I quite like that one.
Very elegant.
 :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

Here's one of my home Desktops - pretty cute, ain't she!

----------


## Thetyim

> I don't have the button called "PrtScn"


Top row, anti-penultimate button on the right

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've changed my one at work. I only did the last one to piss GoW off.

----------


## machangezi

> Do you still use WindowsME??


Well it says Windows XP everytime I turn the machine on. How did you figure it Gow?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

:Smile:   I just guessed from the look.

----------


## DrAndy

I found the Printscrn button, it has SysRq on it as well

cant seem to get it to do anything though

----------


## machangezi

Press that button then open Paint. Press Ctrl + V, image will be pasted there.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> I found the Printscrn button, it has SysRq on it as well
> 
> cant seem to get it to do anything though


Gee for a Dr, you aint too bright!  :Wink:

----------


## Wallalai

Archlinux + fvwm

----------


## buadhai

Just as boring as I am....

----------


## Wallalai

LOOOOL, I forgot that Windows users like the Playmobil XP style. :Very Happy:

----------


## friscofrankie

> LOOOOL, I forgot that Windows users like the Playmobil XP style.


Huh, look in the upper left corner of his desktop.  Personally I like them plain desktops.  You get 10, or so, windows up who cares what's behind 'em?

----------


## buadhai

> You get 10, or so, windows up who cares what's behind 'em?


Yep:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

here is my new desktop after moving to ubuntu from windows.

very sleek and classy.

----------


## kingwilly

you might want to edit the name out of the top right corner .....

who is John Doe anyway?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> you might want to edit the name out of the top right corner .....


why?

i have met about 100 of the posters on here and they know it's not my real surname.

----------


## kingwilly

oh ok, then. jus saying, figured you were too self obsessed to notice, bit like scampy sandra/tanya

----------


## PlanK



----------


## Mr Pot

How do you copy and paste your desktop on to here???

----------


## Mr Pot

> Press that button then open Paint. Press Ctrl + V, image will be pasted there.


Found it  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai



----------


## PlanK

^ How do you get those funky cpu & temp monitors?

----------


## Bubba



----------


## friscofrankie

Well I finally went all modern and shit and added one of them cool graphic desktop backgrounds

----------


## baldrick

all a bit too high tech , bleeding edge for me

I will just stick with what I know for now

----------


## Wallalai

> ^ How do you get those funky cpu & temp monitors?


It's a software called conky.  Conky - Home

Highly customizable, you should find long threads about it in the Ubuntu forum with config examples.

----------


## Nawty

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...1/untitled.JPG

Doh

----------


## Nawty



----------


## Nawty

This is a rivetting thread, had me fixated for hours. Wish more threads were so dramatic and challenging.

----------


## dogblower



----------


## Wallalai

Nice portrait, who's this ?

----------


## dogblower

Gong Li.

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## extras



----------


## kingwilly

12 reminders? haha.

----------


## extras

Shit. I forgot to delete. Down to 6 now.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

but nice pic, is it yours?

----------


## extras

I wish! Nah, got it off a website - PictureCorrect Photography - Digital Camera Reviews, Tips, and News

BTW, are you supposed to be chatting a girl up on MSN while at work?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> BTW, are you supposed to be chatting a girl up on MSN while at work?


:P

not at work today. biggish nite last night, feeling ill, i am.

anways, who said it was a girl?

and i noticed you have ur msn on also! So  :Nana:

----------


## extras

Sounds like a girl's name to me.  :Smile: 

Yep, my MSN is on too. But me not chatting a girl up!

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## EmperorTud



----------


## Propagator

Phi Phi 2002

----------


## melvbot

Pretty spartan as I use an app launcher called Quicksilver, hit ctrl-space it opens, you type the first few letters of an app/bookmark/file and it makes a list of matches, click it and it opens. Saves having loads of icons cluttering up the desktop.

----------


## Nawty

nice looking boy willy....

----------


## EmperorTud



----------


## kingwilly

> 


Jaysus, look at how old that monitor is....

----------


## Marmite the Dog



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## ChiangMai noon

those last 2 are terribly cluttered.

just awful.

----------


## NickA

I cannae stand a single icon on me desktop, i cannae stand it :Sad:

----------


## NickA

Me uses one of those pop up sidebar thingies, i think it's copied from the mac, called kooldock for anyone using linux

----------


## ChiangMai noon

very phallic.

----------


## melvbot

Yeah same as the dock. Keeps things tidy but I use an app launcher so I rarely use the dock.
 Can you get app launchers for Linux ?

Yes you can. Im answering my own questions? (long journey and its been hot)

GNOME Launch Box | Imendio Developer Pages

----------


## NickA

^yes, i have an app launcher called katapult, but to be truthful i never use it, I only use a few different apps and they can easily fitted on the dock.

----------


## Bobcock

> those last 2 are terribly cluttered. just awful.


555...however I rarely see the desktop as I am too busy doing stuff. I need all the icons cos it's the quickest way to access what I need.

btw the picture was taken with the desktop in mind, to keep the subject within the rare gaps.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> those last 2 are terribly cluttered. just awful.
> 
> 
> 555...however I rarely see the desktop as I am too busy doing stuff. I need all the icons cos it's the quickest way to access what I need.
> 
> btw the picture was taken with the desktop in mind, to keep the subject within the rare gaps.


What are those applications you've got on the right hand side? They look quite useful.

----------


## melvbot

Hes either on Vista or using a sidebar clone thingy for XP

Vista look alike sidebar for XP - WinMatrix

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> i have an app launcher called katapult


just added that application.

not really sure why though.

shall try it.

----------


## melvbot

Im not sure about the linux one but Quicksilver scans your computer for docs,apps etc.
 Say Ive just turned my computer on, quicksilvers a login item so I hit ctrl-space and it brings up a box. I type in the first few letters of an app, F-I-R and theres Firefox or I type in a folder name D-O-C theres my documents folder. It can search apps,docs,music and bookmarks as well so T-E-A and theres Teakdoor opening in my browser. it learns what you type most frequent and puts that at the top of the list. Theres a thousand more uses for it that I wont go on on about.
 Saves a lot of navigating the computer, a great timesaver and you dont need any icons anywhere on the desktop

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Im not sure about the linux one but Quicksilver scans your computer for docs,apps etc.


just had a tinker and it seems to be needing a manual set up.
 :Sad:

----------


## Bobcock

> What are those applications you've got on the right hand side? They look quite useful.


They just tell me what the status of my drives is, I have a lot of stuff that I need to back up and a huge volume of photos. For example I took 10GB's of photos at the Bangers BBQ on Sunday. It's a ready reference to see when I'm starting to overfill them. The other one monitors processor resources. I think they are Vista add ons, that have been incorporated into my XP.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> Im not sure about the linux one but Quicksilver scans your computer for docs,apps etc.
> 
> 
> just had a tinker and it seems to be needing a manual set up.


Something to bolster your Linux knowledge. Cant be that hard can it?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Something to bolster your Linux knowledge. Cant be that hard can it?


i think i'll do a screen shot and ask nickA.

----------


## Agent_Smith

I posted my desktop yesterday but it appears to have been removed.    :Confused:

----------


## NickA

> 555...however I rarely see the desktop as I am too busy doing stuff. I need all the icons cos it's the quickest way to access what I need.


Is it? If you've got windows open then the icons will be covered, so you have to minimise the window and then double click the icon (a total of at least 3 clicks), with a pop-up side thingy the apps you need are never more than a click away. I think the one on the mac is even better than the linux copy though.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I posted my desktop yesterday but it appears to have been removed.


I'm guessing it didn't work. Unless it was porn it wouldn't have been removed.

----------


## NickA

> i think i'll do a screen shot and ask nickA.


Just press the shortcut (alt + space) then start typing, as melbot said if you type teak, it will come up with "open teakdoor in firefox" or something like that...

----------


## Happyman



----------


## Agent_Smith

> I'm guessing it didn't work. Unless it was porn it wouldn't have been removed.


No porn (sorry).  But I'll try again, here goes:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
can't see either of the last 2.

----------


## El Gibbon

^Your actually seeing Happyman's

A blank desktop..... never was a techie..... took him years to figure out how to clean up and frag his disk so that the 'puter would run faster than 1kb a second.   

Larrrfin at the times I tried to help   l olololol

E. G.

Hm  tell me you don't deserve this one   :Wink:

----------


## NickA

> took him years to figure out how to clean up and frag his disk so that the 'puter would run faster than 1kb a second.


....but how long will it take to realise you don't need to with a decent OS :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> but how long will it take to realise you don't need to with a decent OS


another thread hijack.

ubuntu roxxx.
 :Smile:

----------


## NickA

^I don't think you need to on a Mac either, just windoze.

----------


## EmperorTud

Ubuntus, bloody hundreds of them!

----------


## El Gibbon

> Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> 
> took him years to figure out how to clean up and frag his disk so that the 'puter would run faster than 1kb a second.
> 
> 
> ....but how long will it take to realise you don't need to with a decent OS



FARK!  last time I knew he was still running WDoz  95   :Sad: 

Once its running he is terrified to do/add/change anything.... lol    Right PJ?

E. G.

----------


## Fabian

What you mean "still"? I think some of our older members are running DOS 3.3

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> ...


You have a cruel tongue in your head dear boy! - but 100% correct !  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Got XP Professional now - so there !  :nerner:  :nerner:

----------


## El Gibbon

^ yeah right!  Musta bought/stole a new machine or had a couple of ladyboys from Mike's over to install it for ya!   lol

Welcome to the 20th Century.. (yeah the 20th)   :Smile: 

E. G.

BTW still have the "other half" living there?

----------


## justwingit



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I'm guessing it didn't work. Unless it was porn it wouldn't have been removed.
> 
> 
> No porn (sorry).  But I'll try again, here goes:


Why are you trying to host it with Gmail?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What is it with some people?

----------


## Happyman

> ^ yeah right!  Musta bought/stole a new machine or had a couple of ladyboys from Mike's over to install it for ya!   lol
> 
> Welcome to the 20th Century.. (yeah the 20th)  
> 
> E. G.
> 
> BTW still have the "other half" living there?


Right in one - got a new machine bought with the proceeds of a claim I settled  - will tell Danish Michael you called him a ladyboy - he will not be happy !  :rofl: 

And  "yes " to the other question .

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Why are you trying to host it with Gmail?


I couldn't figure out how to take the screen shot and copy directly over to the TD forum.  So, I e-mailed the pic to myself and then copied from the body of the e-mail.  Yes, there are gaping holes in my computer knowledge  :Sad:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So, I e-mailed the pic to myself and then copied


now that's funny.
 :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

It really is.

----------


## Fabian

> What is it with some people?


I thought he just had a small screen.

----------


## tcp



----------


## melvbot



----------


## melvbot

I got a bit bored today so I made some wallpaper, might not be to everyones taste but theyre one of a kind Melvbot originals.

The pix you see are a preview, click the link and save the file if you want them. The resolution is 1024 x 768


http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/6...17686753_o.jpg






http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/6...17686677_o.jpg




http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/6...17687162_o.jpg


These images are unique, made with hours of sweat and toil from a complicated mathematical software program, I just push the buttons, it does all the hard stuff.

----------


## filch

^
Download 'Electric Sheep' as your screensaver, it will produce far better results than your complicated mathematical program. It's great. Although respect due, if you enjoy popping out fractilized images for your DT then all fairness to you.

My current DT:

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/displayi...084&fullsize=1

Rather boring and bleak as this is a company laptop hence some blurs as I don't want to disclose anything confidential.

----------


## melvbot

I just download the Genomes from electric sheep to play with. I like playing around with the buttons to see what they do, nothing more.

----------


## friscofrankie

I've never understood this preoccupation with decorative desktops.
This is what mine looks like for abot the first two seconds my machine is up:


Two seconds later it looks more like this:


It will continue to get cluttered and overflow on to a couple more spare desktops.  
If you use your machne to do anything other than look at *the* pretty picture, what's the point?

----------


## filch

^
That's because you're a Developer/Programmer nerd  :Smile: 

I used to manage a bunch Programmers and Designers, the difference in their desktops was worlds apart!

----------


## friscofrankie

I AM NOT A NERD!!!
I'm a GEEK!
Sheesh!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

> I AM NOT A NERD!!! I'm a GEEK! Sheesh!


same same innit?

----------


## melvbot

I use it to make the pictures when I havent got anything geeky to do which is quite often at the minute.

Theres a difference between a Nerd and a Geek, Geeks get things done.  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

> Theres a difference between a Nerd and a Geek, Geeks get things done.


Yup and Nerds grow up be science teachers 'n shit...

----------


## filch

New term coined - Gerd or Neek.

You choose!

----------


## friscofrankie

Never been one to implement new technology solely for technology sake.
Geek it is.

----------


## lom

Hmm..
I've got a 24 port CAT-6 patch panel  :mid:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Bumpety bump ... can't believe I missed this thread which is nearly as old as TD itself ... a fascinating read indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Got me a new one

----------


## Travelmate

Very nice.
When will you be able to get the real thing?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> When will you be able to get the real thing?


Me? - When someone offers it to me for the same as my current V4.

In Thailand? - 6 months on a grey import, probably.

It Europe and the US? - Spring 2010.

----------


## Fondles



----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Very pretty.

----------


## daveboy



----------


## Wallalai

PCLinuxOS Gnome 2009.2 running in VirtualBox-3.1.2 on my iMac



EDIT: Installed from the LiveCD. Very nice distro, everything works out of the box except the webcam (adding a module in config file should fix it).

----------


## JimmyBoy

So here's my current desktop wallpapers , I'm dual booting a Mac and normally hide most of the desktop icons .





*Zorin 6 Core* 




So what's your current desktop look like ?

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Norton

"If a cluttered desk signs a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign?"

			 		 		 			 			  --  *Albert Einstein*

----------


## JimmyBoy

> 



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

What app is the little panda?

----------


## JimmyBoy

> "If a cluttered desk signs a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign?"
> 
>                                                           --  *Albert Einstein*


 some one suffering re occurring damp nightmares about his strict mother  making him keep his bedroom neat and tidy , keeping his Black school  shoes polished to military standers, ironing his own school trousers and  attaining a perfect crease , hair slicked down to perfection  with a liberal dollop Brylcreem , fingernails scrutinised to forensic  acceptability , full after bath body inspection, making your own bed  with sheets folded to hospital level, cleaning your bicycle every day  after school to insure the chrome work sparkled , being hit on the head  with a long shoe horn if your home work pages had mistakes and last of  all keeping you school desktop free of clutter.  :Smile:

----------


## JimmyBoy

> What app is the little panda?




 :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

I run dual monitors with as little clutter as possible.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Here's mine. :Smile:

----------

